# Cats hyperactive after neutering



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

My cats Tigrito and Chuy were neutered today. Everybody told me that they would be sluggish and want to sleep a lot afterwards but they are running around like nothing happened. I was told to remove all toys to prevent them from playing but they play with everything they can find including rugs and stuff they find around the house. 

If they are acting completely normal after surgery, does that just mean they recovered really quickly? Or should I put them away in a room where they can't interact with anything (that just seems cruel). Every article I read about caring for cats after surgery describes exactly the opposite behavior that I am seeing, so I don't really know what to do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls were spayed at 9.5 weeks old. They were running around, climbing the cat tree, etc., that same night. I say let them play, as long as they aren't pulling stitches out or anything.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

If they are young, they don't even seem to realize they have had surgery. My fosters were about 11 weeks old when they were fixed and they were just as crazy and hyper as they ever were the night I brought them home. It is good to try to keep them from climbing or doing too much running and jumping. I let mine play on the cat tree a day after their surgery and the girls incisions seemed to swell a little more because of it. If you can confine them to one room for a few days it may be a good idea, but its pretty much impossible to slow down a kitten who is determined to play


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Now they are finally calmed down now after playing for maybe 5 hours. But yeah they are kittens and it's almost as if they didn't know that they had surgery. Chuy is 5 months old and Tigrito is 4 months old. I don't think putting them in separate rooms is really practical here..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy crap!!!!

*Sweet* picture!!!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the picture!!!


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh they are so sweet and adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

OOOhhh they look so sweet together. They are precious!! I would frame this one


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!  They are best friends.


----------

